# *UPDATED* orders shipped



## homeacremom

The cheesemaking coop order had been made! Thank you all very, very much for your prompt payments!
I will send the orders out as soon as the group order gets here. Y'all should be get your packages by the end of the month.

**updated* 3/24/09  your packages are on their way. Thanks for making this a success! You are all welcome to my part in it; it was nice to be able to help.  
Please let me know if anything is not satisfactory with your order. 
Thanks!
Best wishes for this cheesemaking year! Have fun!
~Judith*


----------



## shawhee

*Re: Coop order placed*

Awesome! Thanks Judith for putting this together for us. :biggrin


----------



## Ravens Haven

*Re: Coop order placed*

Thank you so much, Judith.


----------



## Sheryl

*Re: Coop order placed*

:cool cool, thanks for the trade. can't wait for the goodies dance:

Sheryl


----------



## susie

*Re: Coop order placed*

Yay! Thanks for your hard work and for organizing this! looking forward to gettin the goods 

susie


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Coop order placed*

Thank you Judith for putting this on for everyone.


----------



## Leo

*Re: Coop order placed*

Thank you!
Megan


----------



## Gunnie

*Re: Coop order placed*

Thank you!


----------



## Sheryl

yipee..... :woohoo got mine today. Thank you so much Judith for the co op, thank you for letting me in on it, and thank you for the trade......now I just need some goats milk 

Sheryl


----------



## Ravens Haven

Got mine today, thank you SO much Judith. 
And the Herbs de provence are to die for..wow!!


----------



## Sheryl

Oh they smell sooooo good don't they? I had to put them in the other room, the scent was so strong. 

I can't wait to get my hands on some fresh goats milk and make some cheese :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## shawhee

I got mine yesterday too. Oh yes the Herbs de Province smell wonderful! Now where is that guy coming to get this buckling LOL - I need some extra milk. 4 does and 2 bucks take a lot of milk! If I had not lost a doe I might have milk for cheese - sheesh. Anyway sorry for rambling, and thanks again Judith!!


----------



## Gunnie

I got mine yesterday too. Cant wait to start making cheese!! Thanks again!


----------



## susie

I received my package yesterday!! Love the smell of the Herbs!!

Can't wait to get some Chevre made!!

Thanks so much!! 

susie


----------



## Leo

Got mine too! Thank you! Can't wait to get started with some new cultures!
Megan


----------

